# Envirocare Tire & Wheel Cleaner Review



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Envirocare Tire & Wheel Cleaner*

*Price & Availablilty:*

£10.95 (incl VAT) 24 FL OZ US / 709ml
Available from Mat at i4detailing.co.uk, also don't forget the discount code!

http://i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/EnviroCare_Tire_Wheel_Cleaner_1.html

*Used on:*

Volvo S40

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

•	Keep The Earth Clean & Green
•	Safe on All Metals
•	Safe on Chrome
•	No Residue
•	No Butyl or Phenols
•	Non Corrosive
•	No Acids

Scrub free, non-acidic cleaner effortlessly loosens brake dust and grime.

Strong enough to degrease engines and wheels but gentle enough to be used on interior fabrics and carpet.

Can be diluted for milder cleaning tasks or used in full concentration for tougher stains. Will not corrode metals and safe on all surfaces including chrome, rubber, upholstery fabrics, carpet and vinyl.

This environmentally friendly degreaser contains no solvents, VOC's, acids, butyl or phenols and is fully biodegradable.

*Packaging:*

The packaging for the bottle is clear and easy to read and straight to point telling you the facts about the product. The bottle is ergonomically designed and fits nicely into your hand, the sprayer feels sturdy and of good quality which is very important when using a wheel cleaner as you need something that is up to the job and comfortable to use.



















*Appearance & Fragrance:*

The liquid is just like water and an eco-friendly coloured green which ties in with the brand name and branding that goes with it.

The fragrance is similar to marzipan, it is pleasant and not too overpowering. Much nicer to smell than many other wheel cleaners so this is a definate plus point.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*

This for me is where the product excels, as you can see from the photos the alloys were particularly filthy with plenty of brake dust to test on. For the first alloy (front drivers side) I simply sprayed on liberally all over the alloy and tyre and waited 2-3 minutes for it to work its magic and then pressure rinsed off. Now as shown you can see that after a rinse the alloys are very presentable, not 100% but for a quick clean... no splattered arms and face, no agitation this certain impresses. Obviously a pressure washer can remove grime without any cleaners but there is no protection on these alloys and the brake dust was fairly stubborn so for me the cleaning power is extremely good.

*Befores*




























*'Spray setting'*










*Spray liberally over tyre and alloy*










*'Stream setting'*










*Allow to dwell for 2-3 mintues, but do not let it dry on*



















*And rinse*










*Leaving a much cleaner alloy and very presentable but not 100% 'scrub free'*










Next I sprayed the cleaner on again (front passenger side) but this time I agitated with an envy brush for the wheel face and tyre and then used the ValetPro Long Reach Wheel Brush for the backs (which has already been reviewed by me and the team). Always remember to rinse the alloy first before applying the wheel cleaner and then agitating as this reduces the chances of inducing scratches.

*Cutting through the brake dust and grime*




























*And rinse again*










By using the selection of brushes it made extremely light work of the baked on brake dust which can be seen by the images.
Then on rinsing you can clearly see the grime coming off the tyre.

*Ease Of Use:*

Very very easy!
As stated on the bottle the 'No Scrub' quote is true as a high percentage of the grime was removed, however I would recommend agitating for getting a squeaky clean alloy and for me, to clean the tyres you have to agitate otherwise your not going to have a perfectly clean base for your tyre dressing therefore you wont get as much longevity from it.
The cleaner quickly broke down the grime and lifted it away which meant I got round all the alloys extremely quickly, this is a great bonus when your short for time and especially now the weather is more ominous.

Also it is worth noting that the sprayer is extremely good, no leaks and gives two settings 'spray' and 'stream', personally I would just stick to 'spray' as this makes the product more economical and go further, especially at the price. But the stream setting is handy for spraying the backs and in between the alloy and brake caliper.

*Finish:*

With the no scrub approach the finish is adequate but not up to the standard of a lot of us on here so agitation is needed, but after this the finish is perfectly clean so nothing else to report here.

*The picture below is after the alloys and tyres were dried and no tyre dressing applied just a perfectly clean tyre and alloy, much better!*










*Durability:*

N/A

*Value:*

For me this is where the cleaner falls down. Priced at £10.95 it is not the cheapest in the market so for the money it has to do something a bit extra. It cleans the alloys extremely well and is 100% safe but their are many products that do this in its product market. However its main USP is that it is environmentally friendly which for some people out there is a massive plus point and given how friendly it is, it does a cracking job at cleaning filthy alloys that can need strong chemical cleaners.

*Overall DW Rating: 80%*
























*Conclusion:*

On the whole this is a very good product, it is safe on all wheels, 'green', cleans with ease and the bottle is comfortable to hold in the hand whilst using it. However I feel it doesn't live up to the claim 'no scrub', yes it does clean impressively, however for nearly all of you out there I expect you will still want to use a brush too to make sure their spotless; then also factoring in the price it makes for a relatively expensive product. For the one set of alloys I used from where photographed for showing off the product to just above the top of the label, but that is just the neck of the bottle so I suspect you could clean another 7 sets of alloys with this cleaner, and it is also worth remembering it can be diluted down if the alloys are not too bad. Overall I feel the score reflects these points but still shows that is a great product.

Thank you to Matt @ i4detailing for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: www.i4detailing.co.uk


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

*EnviroCare Tire Wheel Cleaner *low pressure**

*Price & Availablilty:*

£10.95 (incl VAT) 24 FL OZ US / 709ml
Available from www.i4detailing.co.uk.

http://i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/EnviroCare_Tire_Wheel_Cleaner_1.html

*Used on:*

Ford Fiesta Zetec Blue

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

•	Keep The Earth Clean & Green
•	Safe on All Metals
•	Safe on Chrome
•	No Residue
•	No Butyl or Phenols
•	Non Corrosive
•	No Acids

Scrub free, non-acidic cleaner effortlessly loosens brake dust and grime.

Strong enough to degrease engines and wheels but gentle enough to be used on interior fabrics and carpet.

Can be diluted for milder cleaning tasks or used in full concentration for tougher stains. Will not corrode metals and safe on all surfaces including chrome, rubber, upholstery fabrics, carpet and vinyl.

This environmentally friendly degreaser contains no solvents, VOC's, acids, butyl or phenols and is fully biodegradable.

*Packaging:*

The packaging for the bottle is clear and easy to read and straight to point telling you the facts about the product. The bottle is ergonomically designed and fits nicely into your hand, the sprayer feels sturdy and of good quality which is very important when using a wheel cleaner as you need something that is up to the job and comfortable to use. The head has two settings spray and stream.










*Appearance & Fragrance:*

The liquid is just like water

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*

Sadly different results than above, only thing with my test was done at low pressure as not all members have a PW. With disappointing results as you can see from the pictures below, I followed the instructions as provided on the back of the bottle. Sprayed on waited 3-4 minutes, and rinsed off only to find very little to no removal of brake dust, second attempt at brake dust removal was a lot better when agitated with a brush and rinsed off. Left the alloy very clean and happy with the end results.

*Before spary*




























*After just rinse*




























*Before spary used wheel brush*























































*Ease Of Use:*

Very easy to use
The 'No Scrub' quote is untrue at low pressure as no or very little was removed. I would recommend agitating for getting a clean set of alloy's.

*Finish:*

Happy with the finish, the product foam well when used with a brush, cleans very well, but if your after a spray and rinse product under low water pressure this product is not for you. seems to work a lot better under high pressure and with a brush.










*Durability:*

N/A

*Value:*

£10.95 seems very expensive for wheel cleaner, there are other products that this has to compete with and at this price im sure others will look else where, ECO or not.

*Overall DW Rating: 65%*
























*Conclusion:*

Good product, it is safe on all wheels, 'ECO', cleans with ease and the bottle is comfortable to hold in the hand whilst using it with a type of grip imprint on the bottle neck.

Doesn't live up to the claim 'no scrub', you still have to use a brush too to make sure their spotless;

Thank you to Matt @ i4detailing for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: www.i4detailing.co.uk


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

**Test of its engine degreasing and cleaning capabilities**

For this part of the review I feel that a good test would be on the same Volvos engine bay, it now has around 45k on the clock and the engine bay has never been done.

Firstly a selection of before photos;














































So to get started what I used were a selection of Envy brushes and several microfibres.

I sprayed the cleaner over the engine bay liberally and then agitated with a brush. When working in all the different areas the cleaner efficiently lifted off the grime and grease.










On the cleaner areas to make the product more economical I simply sprayed onto another clean microfibre and wiped down some of the plastics this method is very safe and great if your engine bay just needs a quick spruce up.

In some areas it needed a bit more product and more agitation to get parts fully clean but it worked well and being such a safe cleaner to use it managed to shift nearly all of the grime.

After a quick rinse it was dried but for the test I did not use anything to dress the plastics as for the final images I wanted to show that it leaves a smear free and clean surface.


----------

